# Atlanta Stove Works No 19



## Kerani (Mar 16, 2013)

Good evening - Long time lurker, new member, with a variation on the 'help me id this stove' post.

I've acquired this stove recently.  (25 inches high, top tray 20 inches by 15 inches, weighs something less than 100 lbs)  From the great information on this site I've identified it as an Atlanta Stove Works (which has since sold to Birmingham, then gone out of business, very difficult to get info about, etc, etc) and I think it is a laundry stove type.

I also think that it is a coal burning stove, not a wood burner.

My questions are:

1) Am I right about the id of this stove type?  If not, what is it?

2) I'm looking for replacement rear legs and possibly a replacement circular burner plate. (One is broken into two pieces.)  Any thoughts on where to look for this?  Any problems with either a) welding the plate or b) using angle iron as leg replacements?

3) Would this likely have a resale value if painted?  I understand that at this point, this item is better for looking than for burning.  Not sure if I have space for a conversation piece of this size.

4) If resale is not likely, I am seriously considering using it as a patio 'chimmie'.  Thoughts? How can I best protect it to not rust out? (Is lard/crisco really an option?)

5) Connected to these thoughts - the seams on this stove are...not tight.  Is is supposed to be like that?  Any utility to taking apart the stove & placing gasket material in the seams? How about firebrick?

6) As this is not an EPA stove, (and if it's a coal burner, even worse, as I think I'd have to drive four hours to get coal.) I am still looking for a stove for inside my house (900 sqft in Sandhills, NC - estimated 20K BTU/hr) that has UL/EPA certs.  Recommendations in the under $800 range?

Thanks so much for any help!


----------



## Kerani (Mar 16, 2013)

More details: This is the open inside, showing what I think is the coal shaker grill.



This is the whole thing with all the other bits off. I'm thinking the bottom area is for taking out coal ash?



Bottom panel grill, with the grill open.




Thanks again for looking this over!


----------

